# New Website



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK Let us know what you think

http://www.paintingtampabay.com/


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

that is one of the best I have seen:thumbup:, but you need a haircut:whistling2: j/k

seriously looks great, 10 year exterior warranty I would lke to here more about that


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> OK Let us know what you think
> 
> http://www.paintingtampabay.com/


I would try to get away from writing for search engines and write for people.
For example I don't know too many people that talk like this:



> When a professional Tampa Bay interior painting contractor covers the furniture of a Tampa Bay interior residential painting project...


Not exactly but you know what I mean:

Whatever your interior painting needs are, you can trust Integrity Finishes of Tampa Bay to get the job done with beautiful results. Our house painters have years of experience working as professional Tampa Bay interior painting contractors, and they are the type of professionals you can trust to have in your home. Our skilled team of interior painters have the equipment and manpower to meet any deadline, too. All you have to do is pick the colors...we'll do all the work!

Our Tampa Bay interior painting service offers homeowners throughout the Tampa Bay area an affordable way to update the rooms in their home without sacrificing quality. Integrity Finishes of Tampa Bay only used top notch interior paints from trusted brands like Sherwin Williams. We even have more environmentally friendly "green" paint coatings such as Sherwin Williams ProGreen 200, Harmony and Duration. Integrity Finishes of Tampa Bay is a professionally licensed painting contractor, and we are also an EPA and RRP certified painting company with certified renovators on staff to help you with painting ideas.

Let us put some color into your life! Call Integrity Finishes, your trusted Tampa Bay painting contractor, today to learn more about our interior painting services and to receive an estimate for the cost of your project. Whether you want to schedule room painting for a small bedroom or an entire house painting project, our team of Tampa Bay interior painting contractors are ready to serve you!

Like to go through all our sites and make sure that all copy sounds....normal.

Other than that, it looks nice and it would likely do a good job for you.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Really looks great. Its well put together. I noticed one typo under the molding/baseboard section. It says revive from flat to full of live.
I think it should be full of life.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it looks great Aaron. Nice site. 

The text is ok too. You know, some of the best company websites just put it out there: We Paint Tampa Bay. John Shearer Paints Seattle. 

Websites don't need to waste time tricking people into thinking that they arent sales tools by using subtle text. Its promotion, and if someone goes to it, they want to hear what you have to say. The site encouraged me to navigate and the message was consistent and professional throughout. 

Well done. Hope it sells a good chunk of Tampa Bay Paint Jobs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Aaron

I don't see any reference to your roof washing or pressure washing at all. 

Are you running those services through a different business entity?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

After looking at it more, the colour of it is nice, it is well organised
and as usual your pictures (and gallery) are your strong point.

Also, it shows a constantly active and moving company that can paint anything, of any size.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like it... extremely catchy to the eye...right away....

I just signed up with footbridge today....looks great...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Aaron
> 
> I don't see any reference to your roof washing or pressure washing at all.
> 
> Are you running those services through a different business entity?


I was. No longer doing the roof cleaning did the last one after my trade for the graphics on the black truck.

To many guys doin it for beer money


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like the footbridge style. Is that who did it?

Pat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks great, Aaron. The SEO driven text got to me a little too but I doubt any visitor would notice it. Hope it doubles your leads for 2013.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would imagine 90% will look at the pretty pictures and the phone number


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I would imagine 90% will look at the pretty pictures and the phone number


Most likely you are right Aaron.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nicely laid out! The only suggestion I would make is to create some sub pages under the Gallery for interior/Exterior/Commercial. etc

How come none of your videos are on there?


----------



## AllClean/GA (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great. Very well done. It does look like the FB style. Thats okay. I just signed up with them also, so I hope mine looks that good when they are done with it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That might just be the best looking painter website I've ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks and feels awesome! Two things:

1) The link in the footer to "write a review" links back to the homepage
2) I would create separate sections to the galleries from the pulldown menu. If you don't scroll down far enough on that page, you might think that you only do commercial work.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> That might just be the best looking painter website I've ever seen :thumbsup:


 Besides madman even?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

It's out a Site! Nicely done! Looks like a home run to me aaron!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> OK Let us know what you think
> 
> http://www.paintingtampabay.com/


I saw it announced on FB earlier and surfed it on droid and on computer. Looks great. I was looking at FB for myself when I saw it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Seems busy....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Greg Mrakich said:


> Seems busy....


Just like we are :whistling2:


----------

